# 6x6 verses 4 wheeler



## alvishere

I have a 6x6 argo
Why are the 6x6 amphibious Atvs   not very popular here in the south?
   The advantages of one of these machines is that even that even though they are wider than a 4 wheeler, the maneuver ability to turn with a zero degree radius you can easily pick your trail or simply go over heavy brush and undergrowth.
     It is easy and safe to drive, room to carry 4 people or all  your hunting gear.
     If you want to cross a creek or river, no problem.  Its made to handle a 9.9 hp outboard if you want to take it out on a lake and fish.
   One of the bests thing I like about it is that 
"Its Fun to Drive"
    The disadvantages I learned is that 4 wheelers are much faster and some may be quieter and that four wheelers will climb  over rocks trails better (but watching them do that ..to me they forfeited  the safety issue.)
http://forum.gon.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
jpg.gif


----------



## woody10

we had a 6x6 for a little while it was good but mainly on trails, cause it you hit a stump with it your done


----------



## alvishere

Does any one else have an Argo or Maxx 6x6 ???
What do you think about them??


----------



## rjcruiser

I've got a atv and the 6x6 wasn't even a consideration.

Why?  Slow...bulky...won't fit in the bed of my truck...heavy...ground clearance....cost....resale ability.

Only advantage is that you can go through deep water.  But even then, snorkel your 4 wheeler and you can do that too.


----------



## alvishere

rjcruiser said:


> I've got a atv and the 6x6 wasn't even a consideration.
> 
> Why?  Slow...bulky...won't fit in the bed of my truck...heavy...ground clearance....cost....resale ability.
> 
> Only advantage is that you can go through deep water.  But even then, snorkel your 4 wheeler and you can do that too.



Have you ever rode in one, the things you mentioned are not an issue when you actually ride in one.

The problem is these machines originated in Canada and not a lot of people know what these machines are capable of doing.

I took Wayne and David from Wayne Kelly's Taxidermy a ride in it behind his house to show what it could do.
  Up until he rode in it he was not impressed, but "After" he said nothing could touch it in the woods.
 Now the water issue...

    A four wheeler with a snorkel ???  this is registered as a boat...you can go in any lake at  Marben Farms to go fishing or anywhere else you see water.

I am not knockings 4 wheelers, but these have their place too!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola

There's one for sale on the highway between Irwinville & Tifton.  Cool machines from what I've heard...but I'd rather have my 4-wheeler for the versatility.  I have a boat.  I won't something to get me across the creek.  My 4 wheeler can do that except when it's flooding and I imagine the 6 wheeler would get swept downstream in that case anyhow...so I'm good.  Would be fun if I had the extra bucks though.


----------



## polaris30144

One of my buddies bought one to hunt with, the rest of us have 4X4 4 wheelers. He sold his after two hunts because every time he went down steep banks following us on a power line the dang thing would flip end over end on him. They have a place, maybe up North in the snow and on small ponds, but the four wheelers are more useful to the average hunter here in the South.


----------



## alvishere

polaris30144 said:


> One of my buddies bought one to hunt with, the rest of us have 4X4 4 wheelers. He sold his after two hunts because every time he went down steep banks following us on a power line the dang thing would flip end over end on him. They have a place, maybe up North in the snow and on small ponds, but the four wheelers are more useful to the average hunter here in the South.


Really ????What Happened??what kind did he have???
The width and length generaly makes them pretty stable going up and down hills even on angles.
Argo's does not free wheel like the Max going down hills.
The max 6x6 when you go down hills ...You HAVE to ride 
the brakes down...because if you don't it will just keep going faster and faster.

The Argo will go down a steep hill like a semi, it will only go down so fast because of the gearing.

On my bigfoot I have 6- 22" rawhides, with "Them" tires
It will go up most anything that a 4 wheeler can go up.

This are completly differate than the mules,gator ect..s
and other 6 wheeled machines.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I got a drive an 8x8 Argo at my hunting club this past weekend.  It was fun to drive but I would rather have my 4 wheeler for what I would use it for.  It was loud, slow and very rough.  The guy that owns it uses it for duck hunting in Mississippi which it's perfect for.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

Iv got a max iv and i have taken it every where and as far as a 4 wheeler going where it will even with a snorkel it will not go. mine going up and down i have no problems at all never once did it feel like it was going to flip. the bad side is yes they are slower but mine will run 25 and in the woods that is to fast.and they are a little loud with the chains but not that bad.


----------



## alvishere

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> Iv got a max iv and i have taken it every where and as far as a 4 wheeler going where it will even with a snorkel it will not go. mine going up and down i have no problems at all never once did it feel like it was going to flip. the bad side is yes they are slower but mine will run 25 and in the woods that is to fast.and they are a little loud with the chains but not that bad.


how do you like the max compared to the Argo's?

I have 2 argo's and my nephews as 3 max's.
I cannot get used to the center joy sticks on the max's
the big advantage of the max is that you don't lose any power on braking.

I came out of mine once going thru Kudzo 10 ft hight and my land has old farming terraces and I went over one not expecting it and the nose dropped....I just came out but it was in no danger of flipping.

We have done some crazy stuff with' um
even manage to sink on of the max's!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

alvishere said:


> Does any one else have an Argo or Maxx 6x6 ???
> What do you think about them??



I owned a Max 6 x 6 for several years, I bought it to duck hunt beaver ponds, easisest hunting I've ever done, it would go places a 4 x 4 four wheeler would never see.  That being said, it was a maintenance nightmare, and very expensive to work on.  I think the Argo is a better machine.  I'm back to my Honda four wheelers, but do find myself missing my Max from time to time.


----------



## delta708

What is the top speed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

delta708 said:


> What is the top speed?



My Max would run about 26-28 mph, but you can change out the flywheel and get another  4-6 mph.


----------



## alvishere

delta708 said:


> What is the top speed?



we put a 26hp in one of the max's, its pretty quick...
mine has a 16 and a 18 hp.
his is faster than mine.
speed is not an issue when you are cruising the woods.

As far a being loud....they have super quiet mufflers you can install, just as you can a 4 wheeler.


----------



## alvishere

this is playing around in the river!!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fLCDGKnxHg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7fLCDGKnxHg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## alvishere

here is my newest bigfoot on her maiden voyage and after we put a new motor in it.

Not to much maintenance everything is chain drive, replace motor with a regular 18 hp briggs out of a lawn mower.
keep bearing greased and chain oiled  and you are good to go!!<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M-M2Z9FH03s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M-M2Z9FH03s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

They are not for the week of heart when they need fixed i just spent 2100.00 getting it fixed. a chain got loose and eat a sprocket so i had to get a new axel and had it gone over so no more break downs i hope. Mine has a 25 hp and runs great.   iv never used one like yours but i was told the max has more room in it. As far as the center drive not to bad but wish it was to the side. And anybody that hunts a swamp for ducks should own one of these.Ether model . When i got mine i was doing duck hunting in a swamp that if you walked in it would take you 1 and 1/2 hours to get there rough swampy land. In the max 15 min pull the blind over and you can set dry all day long. Just crank up at the end of the hunt pick up the ducks and go home. best thing since lofa bread.


----------



## alvishere

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> They are not for the week of heart when they need fixed i just spent 2100.00 getting it fixed. a chain got loose and eat a sprocket so i had to get a new axel and had it gone over so no more break downs i hope. Mine has a 25 hp and runs great.   iv never used one like yours but i was told the max has more room in it. As far as the center drive not to bad but wish it was to the side. And anybody that hunts a swamp for ducks should own one of these.Ether model . When i got mine i was doing duck hunting in a swamp that if you walked in it would take you 1 and 1/2 hours to get there rough swampy land. In the max 15 min pull the blind over and you can set dry all day long. Just crank up at the end of the hunt pick up the ducks and go home. best thing since lofa bread.



stuff like that can happen....We had a logging chain in one of the max's floorboard and somehow the end went in between the floorboards and caught in the chain and snapped the chain.
Does yours have auto chain adjusters? does yours have lots of hours on it?  It takes awhile for a chain to wear?

We order our parts at Richards Relics
http://www.route6x6.com/readersrestoationsimages

and install them ourselves.

Here is another good place to check out  http://www.6x6world.com/forums/search.php?searchid=101288


----------



## alvishere

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> They are not for the week of heart when they need fixed i just spent 2100.00 getting it fixed. a chain got loose and eat a sprocket so i had to get a new axel and had it gone over so no more break downs i hope. Mine has a 25 hp and runs great.   iv never used one like yours but i was told the max has more room in it. As far as the center drive not to bad but wish it was to the side. And anybody that hunts a swamp for ducks should own one of these.Ether model . When i got mine i was doing duck hunting in a swamp that if you walked in it would take you 1 and 1/2 hours to get there rough swampy land. In the max 15 min pull the blind over and you can set dry all day long. Just crank up at the end of the hunt pick up the ducks and go home. best thing since lofa bread.



is that your deer in Avater???   Where did he come from???
Thats a HOSS!


----------



## alvishere

Here is another video we made of how Argo's  6x6 go in the water!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVvJLHDxCGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVvJLHDxCGw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DAGATOR16

I own a hustler 6x6. I bought it for duck hunting. However, here in GA. I don't do much duck hunting. I use mu hustler for making paths in over grown cutovers or pines, etc. It acts like a tank and plows the stickers well (without me getting cut up). 

Things I like:
Stable
never get muddy (I'm clean when I get to where I'm going)
Holds a lot of gear
Turns on a dime
Saved my a** a few times as I drove over ditches that would float your hat (while duck hunting flooded fields).
low profile is easy to hide
I have used it to push 4x4 out of the tractor ruts
I can traverse tractor ruts like they are not there.

Things I don't like:
Too loud for deer hunting
heavy
greasy job to work on chains
clearance is not much (can be stuck on the frame)

Clay


----------

